# Where can I order a replacement CO2 tank valve?



## TonyMuffTana (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi folks, I have a CO2 tank that I've used for 7 or 8 years now. Recently I tried replacing the regulator with an Azoo model I bought off of [Ebay Link Removed] Somehow the new valve stripped the threads on my tank valve when I was trying to attach it. 

Its the exact same thread and it looks like the ebay purchase had some random bump on the female side threading that caused the issue. 

Now I need to find another valve and regulator (also FYI, ebay didn't help me out on this one even though I filed a claim).

Does anyone know where I can order just this tank valve part? I've tried calling the shop in town that serviced my tank but they don't sell the valves and couldn't offer any advice.

I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.


----------



## OG_Plantmore (Dec 21, 2011)

See if you have a fire protection company near you or look for welding suppliers. Not sure about the laws up there but here after you replace that valve, they have to do new hydro test. It might end up being cheaper/easier to just replace it.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

You may be able to repair the threads. I am not sure about Canada locations but down in the US we have companies named AirGas and Praxair that could get you new valves. If you can travel down to Seattle there should be some stores there.

http://www.praxair.ca/en/store-locator


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Get a tapper. You can repair the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Can try your local fire extinguisher service shops.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> Get a tapper. You can repair the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on that


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Do a search on ebay for "SHERWOOD VALVE GV32061-32 CGA 320 CARBON DIOXIDE" and you'll see they range in price from $25-$50 new. Plus you'll have to get the tank re-hydro tested for approx $30. In the end a whole new tank might be a better option.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Depending what you have nearby, I would look at taking it in to a welding supplies shop and pleading mercy? They are sure to have better methods and experience than most of us and might be able to repair it quite easily or at least point you in the right direction for repair or replacement.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Just exchange the tank.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

^thats a good idea but not fair for the gas company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

^ but that's like exchanging an out of date tank for one that's been recently hydro tested. Just let them know beforehand that the threads have been striped.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah they probably don't care since every tank they take in will need to undergo a hydro test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyMuffTana (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll look into some of these options. The tank was hydro'd last years when I filled it last time so hopefully it won't need it again. (here the laws are every 5 years I believe).


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for just exchanging the tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

That's why people cheat at golf! Everybody does it so it must be okay? 

Where was your mother when you grew up? My mother would have slapped me silly for even saying something like that. 

The gas company doesn't hydro on every fill and they sure don't replace the valve until it is needed. 

Sheesh! What a world we're leaving our kids. 

Cheating is cheating and what goes around comes around.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

A welding or machine shop should be able to fix that for you.


----------

